# Heath care for children



## kelly (Oct 7, 2007)

Hi Everyone......New to all this, but saw the web site and thought I would ask a few questions. And hope someone somewhere can give me some advise. Can anyone advise me on healthcare in spain. I am thinking of moving to spain next year with my partner. I have 2 children both under the age of 16 years old.
I have a guide on health care on the 2 of us, but its the children we are concerned with, are there family packages out there?..Also, I am on medication and exempt in the UK how does this work in spain. Will I be able to get this via the healthcare plan or will I have to pay for it privately We are both learning the language which will help a great deal for when we arrive.
Regards Kelly


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the expat forum, Kelly. I thought you'd get a better response here in the forum dedicated to Spain.


----------



## kelly (Oct 7, 2007)

Thanks Synthia

Much appreciated...
Kelly


----------



## mel-james (Oct 10, 2007)

*Hi Kelly*

I live in Benalmadena and have two small children. I have private health insurance through a company called Sanitas, which is the Spanish equivalent of BUPA and the children are covered as well. If you go on the website for Sanitas is will give you some info.


----------



## kelly (Oct 7, 2007)

Thanks for that
Much appreciated

Kelly


----------



## kelly (Oct 7, 2007)

mel-james said:


> I live in Benalmadena and have two small children. I have private health insurance through a company called Sanitas, which is the Spanish equivalent of BUPA and the children are covered as well. If you go on the website for Sanitas is will give you some info.



Thanks Mel for info.....hope this message reaches you..since being new to all this....I sent the first "thank you" to myself....ooppps 
regards Kelly


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

mel-james said:


> I live in Benalmadena and have two small children. I have private health insurance through a company called Sanitas, which is the Spanish equivalent of BUPA and the children are covered as well. If you go on the website for Sanitas is will give you some info.


Im also with Sanitas ........ private health over here is a lot cheaper then the UK


----------

